# Ground throw hookup



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

I bought some CI ground throws the other day.

I have more questions than answers on them.

Can someone post a closeup picture of a mounted ground throw.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

which groundthrows are u trying to use.?
which turnouts are u trying to connect to.:dunno:

lot of variables here.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

CI 202 to a Fast Tracks.

I think I may have it.


----------

